# Gothic3 auf windows 7



## GamerSpezial (13. März 2012)

Hallo ,
ich habe versucht gothic 3 auf windows 7 zu installieren doch das spiel reagiert nicht ich habe e mit dem communety patcher versucht der braucht aber eine installierte gothic version um installiert werden zu können ich habe versucht direkt X 9 zu installieren doch es zeigt an das die installation nicht nötig sei da eine neure version von directX beeits installiert ist Was Tun ?????????????????????

mfg GamerSpezial


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2012)

Sind denn alle Deine Treiber aktuell? Mach mal Virenscanner/Firewall aus, ob es daran liegt.


----------



## GamerSpezial (13. März 2012)

Hab ich schon versucht  halt off liene da ich die exe datei habe 
von dem comunnyty und meine treiber sind aktuell


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2012)

Wie offline? Hast Du das Spiel auf CD oder nicht? ^^


----------



## GamerSpezial (13. März 2012)

jope hab ich 
ich mein den communuty patcher weil manche sagen man brauch den ums spiel zum laufen zu bringen und das mit der fire wall hab ich schon versucht


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. März 2012)

Bei Win 7 ist es so, dass man manche Sachen als Adminstrator starten muss, sonst geht es nicht. Greif mal über den Explorer auf deine DVD zu und starte dort die setup.exe mit Rechtsklick und dann "Als Administrator ausführen". Und sag uns dann bitte bescheid, ob es funktioniert hat


----------



## GamerSpezial (13. März 2012)

Wow sieht gut aus ich bin auf Setup_German gegangen das kam als ergebnis raus wenn ich als suchegriff setup.exe eingegeben habe Aber funkkt das spiel dann auch ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. März 2012)

Nach dem du das Spiel installiert hast, installierst du dann den Community Patch 1.74...den hast du ja schon, oder? Ansonsten geb ich dir den Link, wo du den runterladen kannst


----------



## GamerSpezial (13. März 2012)

okay den habe ich schon DANKE


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. März 2012)

Funktioniert das Spiel denn nun einwandfrei?


----------



## GamerSpezial (18. März 2012)

Jaaa  DANKE


----------

